# Pate a Bomb



## yfr (Dec 26, 2001)

Hi all 
I am looking for a recipe how to make Pate A Bomb
any help would be appreciated
TIA


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm abit confused... pate a bomb is a part of a recipe. It's a cooked egg yolk mixture to which you add either whip cream or meringue and flavoring to lighten further and usually freeze. Making a frozen souffle, semifreddo, frozen mousse.....

For instance yesterday I made a coffee semifreddo. I made a bomb with sugar yolks and kaluhla, cooking it in a double boiler. Then whipped it to full volume in the mixer. Then folded whip cream in to lighten and frozen my semifreddo.

A recipe for it will vary alittle but basicly its sugar, yolks and a liquid. Do you have any professional pastry books?


----------



## yfr (Dec 26, 2001)

Tanks D.DeBord
I found a recipe at www.auiswiss.com for pate a bomb
I have a recipe for chocolate mousse that call for Pate a Bomb
but it didn't give the pate a bomb ing. or procedures how to make it
so for anyone who need it, here is a recipe I found at this site.

9 oz. egg yolks
3 oz. sugar
2 oz. water
2 oz. glucose

Boil sugar,water and glucose to 248 F
Pour boiled syrup over the beaten yolks and continue beating until cool.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Pate a bombe is a wonderful item to keep in the deep freeze for whipping up great things.

basically it is yolks with boiled sugar, an italian meringue backwards (the egg part!)
1:2

:bounce:


----------

